
A Tesla on Autopilot rear-ended a parked police car, renewing safety concerns - emptybits
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/09/tesla-on-autopilot-rear-ended-a-parked-police-car-on-the-highway.html
======
burger_moon
Isn't this similar to other Tesla AP accidents where it's a standing
vehicle/object that isn't detected because it isn't moving. Something to do
with using radar?

[https://www.wired.com/story/tesla-autopilot-why-crash-
radar/](https://www.wired.com/story/tesla-autopilot-why-crash-radar/)

Is this still an ongoing problem for Tesla or is this a one-off thing where
maybe AP was on, maybe it wasn't and the driver is blaming the AP (that AP
excuse came up in my linked article when it was just bad driving)?

------
dlivingston
Musk and Tesla have spoken about this numerous times before, but the correct
mode of viewing autopilot is how the police department framed it:

> "Regardless of your vehicles capabilities, when operating a vehicle your
> full attention is required at all times to ensure safe driving."

Recall that autopilot in a commercial airplane is meant to _assist_ the pilot
and co-pilot, _not_ to replace them. That is precisely how you should view
autopilot in Tesla vehicles.

